
Big Talkers - drjohnson
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/05/23/johnson-boswell-big-talkers/
======
badcede
“There is no arguing with Johnson,” said Goldsmith, “for if his pistol misses
fire, he knocks you down with the butt end of it.”

------
dang
Another fine recent article about Johnson:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19811718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19811718)

